# TrafficCam Viewer: Version 1.31 Released



## F8ster

User guide: http://bitrazor.com/tc/doc/index.php
Download: http://bitrazor.com/tc/install/index.php

New features:


Pressing 'Fast Forward' one or more times speeds up the speed at which the images are refreshed. *5s* --> *3.5s * --> *2.2s * --> *1s* --> back to *5s*.
Pressing 'Pause' freezes the camera rotation, and holds the current camera on-screen.

*Cool feature alert:* Certain cities (e.g. DC, NYC) provide real-time updates to their camera images, so you can use these two new features together to provide an almost video-like update. Here's an example of how to do it:


Setup - Chose Region - DC - Baltimore-Washington Area (292)
Pick the first couple cameras, then save the list
Go back to the 'View Cameras' screen
When viewing any camera, press Pause
Press Fast-forward 3 times

That camera will update live every second! New York City's cameras work this way as well.


----------



## dougmod

any support for Los Angeles cali freeways?


----------



## azitnay

See here for California info:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=244811#post3092515

Drew


----------



## F8ster

Unfortunately, Caltrans is video-only, no JPG stills, so I can't easily support it right now. There are approaches I might be able to use to solve this problem eventually, but right now the only CA cameras I have listed are a few temporary ones in Sandy Eggo.


----------



## jubrand

Any luck adding Chicago yet?


----------



## F8ster

I can't find a decent source for cameras in Chicago. If you know of some, post some pointers here. I found a couple of cameras at one of the local NBC station, but I assume there's an official source of them I just haven't run across yet. My normal search techniques are failing me.


----------



## F8ster

Just added Detroit and San Antonio. Now serving:


CA - San Diego (4 cameras)
CA - San Francisco (4 cameras)
CO - Denver (17 cameras)
DC - Washington, DC (112 cameras)
FL - Jacksonville (36 cameras)
GA - Atlanta (256 cameras)
IN - Indianapolis (9 cameras)
MA - Boston (114 cameras)
MC - Winston-Salem (29 cameras)
MI - Detriot (12 cameras)
NY - New York (102 cameras)
OR - Portland (84 cameras)
PA - Pittsburgh (64 cameras)
TX - Houston (63 cameras)
TX - San Antonio (39 cameras)
VA - Norfolk (114 cameras)
WA - Seattle (99 cameras)


----------



## F8ster

Just added Phoenix and Tucson as well. Now playing:


AZ - Phoenix (96 cameras)
AZ - Tucson (12 cameras)
CA - San Diego (4 cameras)
CA - San Francisco (4 cameras)
CO - Denver (17 cameras)
DC - Washington, DC (112 cameras)
FL - Jacksonville (36 cameras)
GA - Atlanta (256 cameras)
IN - Indianapolis (9 cameras)
MA - Boston (114 cameras)
MI - Detriot (12 cameras)
NC - Winston-Salem (29 cameras)
NY - New York (102 cameras)
OR - Portland (84 cameras)
PA - Pittsburgh (64 cameras)
TX - Houston (63 cameras)
TX - San Antonio (39 cameras)
VA - Norfolk (114 cameras)
WA - Seattle (99 cameras)


----------



## F8ster

I've released a new version with a fix for a rare startup exception. I've also added:

- Columbus, OH
- Nashville, TN
- added the Vancouver cams to the Portland list

Documentation  - download

Sorry for spamming the thread, I've been busy today. 











AZ - Phoenix (96 cameras)
AZ - Tucson (12 cameras)
CA - San Diego (4 cameras)
CA - San Francisco (4 cameras)
CO - Denver (17 cameras)
DC - Washington, DC (112 cameras)
FL - Jacksonville (36 cameras)
GA - Atlanta (256 cameras)
IN - Indianapolis (9 cameras)
MA - Boston (114 cameras)
MI - Detriot (12 cameras)
NC - Winston-Salem (29 cameras)
NY - New York (102 cameras)
OH - Columbus (20 cameras)
OR - Portland (98 cameras)
PA - Pittsburgh (64 cameras)
TN - Nashville (59 cameras)
TX - Houston (63 cameras)
TX - San Antonio (39 cameras)
VA - Norfolk (114 cameras)
WA - Seattle (99 cameras)


----------



## rossco23

Im sure Im missing something but I cant figure out how to run TrafficCam on my Mac. Would anyone mind pointing me in the right direction? 

Thanx.
-Ross


----------



## F8ster

I don't have a Mac, so I'm running the risk of giving you bad info here, but I think you should be able to run it from a shell. There are two issues with the 'runtc.sh' script; see azitnay's last response to this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=3123328&&#post3123328

Let me know if you can't get it working, or PM me.


----------



## rossco23

Thanks a lot for the lead. That was definately the problem. 
For other Mac users, I used 'flip' - (cant post url but search for 'flip text conversion') - with the -u option on runtc.sh and bango, off and running.

Thanks again,
Ross


----------



## ManOfSnow

Any Chance to add cameras for south florida?

Here is the link:
http://www.palmbeachcotraffic.org/

This is a great App.


----------



## F8ster

Palm Beach County has been added. (30 cameras)


----------



## dcehl

How 'bout some love for people north of the border. Could you check on adding some traffic cams for Vancouver, B.C.

Also, if you can do traffic cams - would ski cams be able to work as well? I would love to be able to check the local conditions in the morning!


----------



## azitnay

Here are some Vancouver cams:

http://city.vancouver.bc.ca/engsvcs/streets/roadwork/

I'm sure F8ster would appreciate it if someone else would generate the XML and simply supply it to him .

Drew


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

I installed Trafficcam Viewer 1.4 and got it running...but Galleon 1.6 quit functioning when I did...anyone else had this problem???


----------



## F8ster

I haven't had any other reports of this. Do other HME apps work when TrafficCam Viewer is installed? Also, check the logs/ directory in the trafficcam install directory to see if there's anything insteresting or unusual logged there. I'm still running an older version of Galleon but I'll upgrade and see if I can reproduce the problem.


----------



## F8ster

dcehl said:


> How 'bout some love for people north of the border. Could you check on adding some traffic cams for Vancouver, B.C.
> 
> Also, if you can do traffic cams - would ski cams be able to work as well? I would love to be able to check the local conditions in the morning!


Funny, one of my good friends at work had the exact same suggestion. There's nothing in the design of the app that would prevent its use for ski cams -- just a couple of string changes for the title of the app. In fact, I might even be able to make it user-configurable and move the strings into the config file. (see factory-defaults/app-defaults.xml.) Hmmm...


----------



## jubrand

I _think_ there's a bunch of new Illinois/Chicago cams on the IDOT website. Here's the site. I know there's 9 supported by Trafficam already, but there's more than that many on this site now.

http://www.gcmtravel.com/gcm/cameraReport.jsp


----------



## F8ster

Cool! Good-quality images too. I'll add them when I get a chance -- thanks for the pointer.


----------



## azitnay

TrafficLand.com has added over 100 new cameras to its website (mostly in Montgomery County, MD). As such, I've updated the Baltimore-Washington XML file with the new cameras. Our region now boasts 430 cameras.

One caveat... For whatever reason, most if not all the old Montgomery County cameras were renumbered. So, if you had any of those selected, I'd imagine you'll have to reselect them.

Let me know if there's anything wrong with the new file... I've made sure it's valid XML, but I probably won't be able to test it on an actual TiVo for a couple days.

Drew


----------



## azitnay

Finally got around to testing the new DC cameras, and everything looks good... Except I guess the master region file still lists DC as having 292 cameras. That can be updated to 430 now.

Drew


----------



## F8ster

Got it updated. Thanks for the camera list update!


----------



## jubrand

F8ster said:


> Got it updated. Thanks for the camera list update!


Did you add those new Chicago ones too? (I'm at work, can't check from here  )


----------



## F8ster

jubrand said:


> Did you add those new Chicago ones too? (I'm at work, can't check from here  )


I've got about half of them added -- I'll try to get the rest in tomorrow.


----------



## jubrand

F8ster said:


> I've got about half of them added -- I'll try to get the rest in tomorrow.


Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet.


----------



## F8ster

Chicago's done. Lots of duplicates, but the XML follows their list (which has the same duplication).


----------



## jubrand

F8ster said:


> Chicago's done. Lots of duplicates, but the XML follows their list (which has the same duplication).


Excellent. Thanks. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## ElliotM

hey, Im new to the whole tivo network thing and I have been able to run the apps from the apps.tv server... So I downloaded Galleon and got the desktop app to work, but when I try to install the traffic casting I get a windows script Host error

Script: C:\...FirewallExceptionAdd.vbs
Line: 31
Char:1
Error: ActiveX component can't creat object: 'HNetCfg.FwMgr'
Source: Microsoft VBScript runtime error

Any Idea whats going on? 
I have a series 2 tivo with an added HD and all the newest software for tivo, Galleon and for TrafficCam
Thanks


----------



## F8ster

This is probably not a big deal. That error is from a script that allows the application to work properly through Windows Firewall. If you're not running Windows XP Service Pack 2, you may get this error, and you can safely ignore it. If you are on SP2, let me know so I can try to track this down -- you're the first to report a problem with that script.


----------



## F8ster

Now playing:


WI - Milwaukee (24 cameras)

Thanks, CP, for the XML! Here's the current list of cities supported:


AZ - Phoenix (96 cameras)
AZ - Tucson (12 cameras)
CA - San Diego (4 cameras)
CA - San Francisco (8 cameras)
CO - Denver (17 cameras)
DC - Washington, DC (112 cameras)
FL - Jacksonville (36 cameras)
FL - Palm Beach County (30 cameras)
GA - Atlanta (256 cameras)
IA - Des Moines (34 cameras)
IL - Chicago (88 cameras)
IN - Indianapolis (9 cameras)
LA - New Orleans (8 cameras)
MA - Boston (114 cameras)
MI - Detriot (12 cameras)
MN - Twin Cities (274 cameras)
MO - Kansas City (84 cameras)
MO - St. Louis (18 cameras)
NC - Charlotte (26 cameras)
NC - Winston-Salem (29 cameras)
NJ - All (105 cameras)
NV - Las Vegas (15 cameras)
NY - Albany (24 cameras)
NY - New York (102 cameras)
OH - Columbus (20 cameras)
OH - Toledo (24 cameras)
OR - Portland (98 cameras)
PA - Philadelphia (8 cameras)
PA - Pittsburgh (64 cameras)
TN - Nashville (59 cameras)
TX - El Paso (59 cameras)
TX - Houston (63 cameras)
TX - San Antonio (39 cameras)
VA - Norfolk (114 cameras)
WA - Seattle (99 cameras)
WI - Milwaukee (24 cameras)
~ CA - ON - Ottawa (11 cameras)
~ CA - ON - Toronto (46 cameras)


----------



## rtwolfe

F8ster: I get a bug in Tivo when I try to run Traffic cam. The application starts, I get the "please wait" message, then a little later, the bug "An error occccurred while running the application, The applicatation closed during a write (0xffff)" 

I installed all per standard (c:\tivo\trafficcam\TrafficCam_Viewer_Service.exe). I used trafficcam_service_install.bat to install as a service. Checked with Start - Run - services.msc and it IS installed as automated service. Also, checked Windows Firewall in Control Panel and It looks like your example. Am running Galleon, latest version and am on XP PC,

Have rebooted PC serveral times and error still appears. Galleon runs great. Am running Galleon Traffic Webcam. Do they conflict? 

Any suggestions on how to fix the bug?


----------



## F8ster

The main cause of this problem is unzipping the original ZIP file without maintaining the directories. (I really just need to spend the money and provide a real installer.)

Under the installation directory (usually c:\tivo\trafficcam), there should be a 'jars' and 'logs' directory. If that is indeed the case, take a look inside the 'logs' directory and see if there's anything interesting in there. (Or just zip them up and e-mail them to me and I'll sort them out if you want.)

If you don't have a 'logs' and 'jars' directory, reinstall the app by:
- first uninstalling the service (run trafficcam_service_uninstall.bat)
- deleting the installation directory
- grab the latest version, and unzip it, being sure to maintain the folder structure when you unzip it. If you're using Winzip, make sure there's a checkmark in the 'Use folder names' checkbox when you're Extracting the files.

Let me know what you find out -- Dave


----------



## azitnay

If you're looking for a decent free installer, I've never personally needed one, but I've heard good things about Nullsoft's:

http://nsis.sourceforge.net/Main_Page

If you're familiar with Winamp, I'd imagine it uses their installer (but I could be wrong).

Drew


----------



## rtwolfe

F8ster!

You the Man! Worked like a charm. Wish we got that kind of support from Oracle!

Thanks again for the great support. Looks like a great app and tutorial! Keep up the good work.

Grin - any chance you wanna try adding Unix Skype to Tivo
http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/

Plug the ol' webcam in the USB port and talk to grandparents thru the TV!

Thanks again
Ted


----------



## 2farrell

Great app.
How about Raleigh/Durham, NC?
Here is the NCDOT link
http://www.ncsmartlink.org/cameras/triangle.html


----------



## F8ster

Five new community-contributed lists: all of Ohio now added -- 350+ cameras!


OH - All Other (39 cameras)
OH - Cincinnati (114 cameras)
OH - Columbus (107 cameras)
OH - Dayton (16 cameras)
OH - Toledo (83 cameras)

Thanks for the work!


----------



## Murraylpn

Would you consider adding Los Angeles and Hollywood?

Thanks


----------



## azitnay

Look at posts #2, 3, and 4 in this very thread for an explanation on CA cams.

Drew


----------



## jkaplan

Any chance you can add latitude/longitude to the webcam data? I'd like to mash it up with other webservices to create a new application.


----------



## marct

Any chance Allentown, PA can be added? 
http://www.wfmz.com/traffic/composite.asp
Seems they are linked as such, not sure of reliability.
http://paul.wfmz.com/padot-wfmz-003.jpg with the 3 digit number being the camera number...


----------



## F8ster

jkaplan said:


> Any chance you can add latitude/longitude to the webcam data? I'd like to mash it up with other webservices to create a new application.


I can add <latitude> and <longitude> as optional elements of the XML schema in the next release (it's something I've been considering doing anyway for Google Maps integration, which might be along the lines of what you're thinking too). However, I won't have the time to add that data back to the existing camera lists (literally thousands of cameras).

However, if you wanted to add the add the lat/lon data, here's where all of the current data files are:

http://bitrazor.com/tc/rd/100.0/index.php

Click on a city for the XML that represents its camera list. Notice that a few of them are not static files hosted on my web server, but are auto-generated by someone else's server, and I just point to the result.


----------

